#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

* 


 
.  

   600   * 



  :                             ,             .

     :                           .
              .                  .
                               .                ,     ,             .                   .

  :


1)  :         :

           ,  
   .
         .
    .
        .

2)  :  :
   .    . 
  :

1)        .
2)                .
3)        .
4)      ,         .
5)                 ,                  ,             .
6)                       ( ),         ,           .
7)        ,             ,                    .

     :


     ( ) :

                                 ǿ

                    .

 ... :-  :



         2                      !       

              800  900 /                  40 /                            .

     :        1924                                                                            4          10         120 /                        .


 ...  (    ) : 



                                                                                   .

   :

                    !!!                                         !


    :

                         !                                                            !

See More:

----------


## Mohamed

: ..  .
:     .
:    .
 :    20        .


:
  35    :
1-     :   ѡ  .
2-  :      .
3-   :       (  ).
4-    ɡ   :
 -   .
 -  .
 -    .
 -   .
-  .
-    .
 -   (1).
 -   (2).
 -   (3).
 -  .
 -   .
5-      :  ѡ     

   .





 : 


1-         .
2-           " 

"     .
3-    30    ()  " ".
4-         .


:
1-            

    1985.
2-      .
3-       1998.
4-        1998.
5-        2002.
6-       2005.

----------


## Mohamed

*


      ߡ       :
      (   ) 
               .                         ͡    :                ".
                    ɡ                                   :          ѡ    :    ߡ  :                         ɡ                    .
                  .                      .             ,         ǡ        " "               . 		 		  		  		    
*

----------


## Mohamed

.
         .       -  -      .        "   "     ,                .                 .  
==============================

''||'' || || ''||'' 
                            ,                    .                            . 



''||'' || || ''||'' 

 :                   .     ѡ                   100   .
 :                .     ȡ          .     ѡ         !              ɡ                .  

''||'' || || ''||''
 
 

                     " "                                                                           90                                                          .  



''||'' || || ''||''


     ɡ   ǡ           ɡ     25  (  ).

         .         :         ߡ    ѡ   49 "      "           .       ɡ        .
        ɡ               ѡ      :
"    "
       ݡ        ""      ȡ           .  



''||'' || || ''||''
( )
                               .

                                  . 




''||'' || || ''||''


  


 

               .



''||'' || || ''||''
( ) 


  :           .
  :                   
                    . 


''||'' || || ''||'' 

       ,           :                    ,         .           ,                          .

----------


## Mohamed

,       ,          ,                             .          (     )           .
            . 
                      .                                   .

----------


## Mohamed

''||'' || || ''||''

               15        ( 1 )      ( )                      .
     -            -            .                                    .
                             .
                           .
                     .                                       (    )                   .                    .

----------


## Mohamed

''||'' || || ''||''

                    .         .  
                               .                                            .                       .                          .                               .
                        .                        .

----------


## Mohamed

''||'' || || ''||''

              .

        .

                     .

 

                 ӡ               .

                                                                      .

----------


## Mohamed

*   !*

     "   "      ǡ        . 
:             7.5          ֡      (      6400)             ѡ           
:     .
:        ͡    
:   .
: ǡ              
( 8/)        .
:   ڡ    ҡ  !!
:                     ɡ                  .
:        ǿ!
:    ɡ       .
:    ɿ
:    ɿ               ɡ       ѡ       .
:          ǿ.
:   ݡ   84 24.
:       ֡     ȡ          ֿ
:                      . 
:         
:            . 
:              .
:       * .

........................................
* :                   .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*   ...       !!*

     (         )         ӡ           "  ".        
"  ".           ɡ         :         Ͽ!!.            ǡ                      ݡ        -              ɡ           .
   ɡ       :                        (    )           : ..                   .  :     ɿ   ǡ                     .     ȡ   :... :
       ȡ      ǡ                 ڡ                              +     ȡ       +     .              15 . ߡ            !                                 .        8/1 3       23             2.5  ǡ               2.5 !.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* ... !
*
     " "     ɡ      :                 ɡ                       ֡            .      ѡ                  .                           .
         .
:    -        ɿ!.
     .
:   ɿ
:           ǡ    ѡ                   ݡ         .
:      ǿ
:   .
:   ɿ
:           1927     ɡ       14000   ʡ        ǡ                 "   "                     .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*.. !
*
    " : ǡ "          :
:                    ȡ                .
:    .
:     ͡              ȿ.
:    -          .
:     .
: ݿ!
:                                        
:    .
:                 ӡ                  . 
:  ǿ!      .
:   .                                  .
:               
:      .
:    !.

----------


## Mohamed

*
  ...!
     "   :   "   :                   ɡ                 ǡ   :          .
:  .
:              ()                           .                       : 
-    ǿ
- 
-      ǿ
- ǿ.
-  ơ             .
-  .
-  ǡ   .
   ޡ    :      ѿ
   .            :             .
     (  )                                                    .
 :   (  )   (  )                                                         .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    !!

      (   )                                        :       .
 :       (  )      .
 :             !.
 :                                                        27 %                   2 %  3 % .
 :                
 :              ! .
 :           
 :                                     .
 :                .
 :                            (         ) .
 :             .
 :                  : (                                            .                                                                ) . 
 :           
 :  .             .
 :                  
 :               ! . 
 :                     .
 :          1.1         10 % .
 :              .
 :                 (   )    d2o -                      8     .
 :         .
 :    
 :                        
 :                  (   )         .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   ..   !

     :                                                              .
                                  .
                                                                          .
                       ! . 
-------------------------------------------------------------
    ...  : ( ) : 



      ...  (     ) : 



               :                                                     
-------------------------------------

   : 



                 ...     
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 ...  (    ) : 





     ( ) : 

                                 ǿ 


</I>-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

     ( ) : 

                   ***                                          ǿ 

                           . 

    (  ) : 

 :                                                             

 :     

 

:   

                                   :              .                              
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ... :     

              .       

                           0.001 -0.02   .                                                .                   

                                      200          (   )                                    0.001       /   1400    /       /  5        14005 = 5200  = 52 

 
</B></I>-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  ...    

                                                  .               /                                      .                                          .                                    

            ɿ   

 /                                        

     :                        .                                                                                             
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...   :-   

             7.5                   (   6400 )                           

  :            

  :                  (8 /)                                                         

                    84  24   
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ... :-   



         2                      !       

              800  900 /                  40 /                            

     :        1924                                                                           4          10         120 /                         
</B></I>------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 



:             
:   
 :      
 :  ! 
 :        
 :        ! 
 :                .           
 : 
 :   
 :  
 :                             (c )        
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    .....      .

             ǡ                                                   +             +                     15  .           .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

     ........  !!

        :
           .
                 .
 
 
     ɿ      !
 
 
       !!
                        !    ߿.
                      .                                                      .           !
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ..... 

                .

 
 
 
 
                  .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 .....   !

 
     쿿
 
             .
 
 
 
      .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    !

                  ǡ
  :            ....
                      ()()      .
                   10  50  
     6- 36    
 
                  ɡ
 
   :       .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.. !




    " : ǡ "       :
:                  ȡ .
:    .
:    ͡             ȿ.
:    -         .
:     .
: ݿ!
:  



   
:   .
:               ӡ         . 
: ǿ!      .
:   .       .
:   
:      .
:  !.

**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  ...!



     "  :   "   :                 ɡ



               ǡ   :         .
:  .
:             ()                 



      .                       : 
-   ǿ
- 
-      ǿ
- ǿ.
-  ơ            .
-  .
-  ǡ   .
   ޡ   :      ѿ
   .           :             .
     (  )              



 


 


 


  .
 :   (  )   (   )                                                     .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**   ..   !

     :           
 
                    .
                    .
 
 
                                     .
         ! .**</B></I>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**    ..   ! 

 
 
                               .
                        .                      .

    
                              .
   .
**
**</B></I>---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
     ..   ...
                    (     ).        (  )        12    .      ɡ  ɡ                300  
... ..      ..
*

----------


## Mohamed

*  : 
  (1)


    .....      .

             ǡ                                                   +             +                     15  .           .

     ........  !!

        :
           .
                 .
 
 
     ɿ      !
 
 
       !!
                        !    ߿.
                       .                                                     .           !

 ..... 

                .
 
 
 
 
 
                  .

 .....   !

 
     쿿
 
             .
 
 
 
      .

    !

                  ǡ
  :            ....
                      ()()       .
                   10  50  
     6- 36    
 
                  ɡ
 
   :       .

**   !

    "   "      ǡ       . 
:            7.5
        ֡     (     6400)
          ѡ          :     .
:       ͡   
:   .
: ǡ             
( 8/)       .
:   ڡ   ҡ  !!
:                   ɡ
 .:        ǿ!
:   ɡ       .
:   ɿ
:    ɿ             ɡ      ѡ      .
:         ǿ.
:   ݡ  84 24.
:       ֡    ȡ          ֿ
:                     . 
:       
:           . 
:             .
:       * .
* :                  .

 ... !
    " "    ɡ    
 :              
                   ֡
         .
     ѡ
             .
 .
         .
:    -        ɿ!.
     .
:   ɿ
:            ǡ   ѡ                    ݡ        .
:      ǿ
:   .
:   ɿ
:            1927    ɡ        14000   ʡ        ǡ                 "  "                      .
 
 (2)


.. !




   " : ǡ "       :
:                  ȡ .
:    .
:    ͡             ȿ.
:    -         .
:     .
: ݿ!
:  



   
:   .
:               ӡ         . 
: ǿ!      .
:   .       .
:   
:      .
:  !.



  ...!



    "  :   "   :               ɡ



              ǡ   :        .
:  .
:            ()                



      .                     : 
-   ǿ
- 
-      ǿ
- ǿ.
-  ơ            .
-  .
-  ǡ   .
   ޡ   :      ѿ
   .          :            .
     (  )              



 


 


 


  .
 :   (  )   (  )                                                  .
  !!
     (   )              
 
  :      ڿ.
 :       (  )     .
 :            ѿ!.
 :              
                                   27 %                2 %  3 % .
 :               :             ! .
 :           :                                 .
 :               .
 :                         (        ) .
 :            ʿ.
 :                : (                                       .                                                       . 
 :          :  .            .
 :                 :              ! . 
 :                    .
 :         1.1         10 % .
 :              .
 :               (   )    d2o -                   8     .
 :         .
 :    :                       :                (   )       .
   ..   !

     :           
 
  .
   .
 
 
  .
   ! .


    ..   ! 

  
 
                               .
                         .                     .

    
  .
    .
 
   (3)

     ..   ...
           (     ).        (  )        12    .      ɡ  ɡ                300  
... ..      ..
   (4):

    ...  : ( ) :
    

      ...  (     ) :

  

   :              

 ...  (    ) :
  



    (  ) : : 
  
 :     
 
:   
                                   :              .                             

 ... :     
           .      

                           0.001 -0.02   .                                                .                   

                                      200          (   )                                    0.001       /   1400    /       /  5        14005 = 5200  = 52 


  ...    
                                         .                /                                      .                                          .                                    

            ɿ   

 /                                        

     :                        .                                                                                             
   (4)



 ... :-    

         2                      !       

              800  900 /                  40 /                            

     :        1924                                                                           4          10         120 /                         
   (5)

   .      -  -       .       "    "     ,                .              :''||'' || || ''||''
                           ,                    .                             . 


''||'' ||    || ''||''
 :                   .     ѡ                    100  .
 :               .      ȡ          .     ѡ         !              ɡ                .
''||'' || || ''||''
 
                    " "                                                                           90                                                          .
   (5)



''||'' ||  || ''||''

     ɡ   ǡ           ɡ     25  (  ).
         .          :        ߡ     ѡ   49 "     "            .       ɡ       .
        ɡ               ѡ       :
"    "
       ݡ        ""      ȡ          . 


''||'' ||    || ''||''
( )

               .

                                   . 
''||'' ||  || ''||''

 

 

               .''||'' ||      || ''||''

      ,           :                     ,        .           ,                           .
 ''||'' ||  ''||'' ||
                          .            
     _  _          .                       :                           .                 . 
*

----------


## Mohamed

*''||'' ||      ()|| ''||''

            ()   15        ( 1 )      (  )                     .
    -            -             .                                   .
                             .
                           .
                     .                                       (    )                   .                   .

''||'' ||      || ''||''
              .
        .
                     .
 
                 ӡ               .
                                                                     .
   :
        .   
     .

(  ) 

        .(   )

          !     


       . (   )

                              .                  .
---------------------------------------------------
          .                                         .      
  . (   )
---------------------------------------------------
 (  )    .          

                . 

    .
---------------------------------------------------
      .         .                          . 

                     . 


     _  . (   )
---------------------------------------------------
     .       
    .               .                                    .             .

         .
                      .            . (   )
 

            :         (   )

( :            ).

                 .  :                .    .

                  ,       100%         .

              .        .

      .    "           "  : "    ".



 :

        ֡          ֡      .     .

   ɡ                    . 

    ǡ              : "             "                       . 



             .         "   "                    .

 

      ʡ           ɡ   : 

     ѡ      :    

:   . 

:          ֿ 

:    . 

:        ڿ 

:    . 

:    ǡ    ɿ 

   ǡ  ǡ  :    ڡ :     !! 

    :        ɿ
      .......
   (  ),        ,     ,     ( ),    . 
   ,   ,    ()   ,     (  )     ,                :
((             ,     ,    ,      , ..      ,               )).

  (      ,     ).

      ,     ,  ,    ..  ..           ,   () ,        ,                (  ),           .

    ()   : ( 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 )    ,      ,           ,         ()      ( ) .
  (),  ,      ,                ,       .  (    )...............

   ,       ,               ,                 ,          ,      ,          ... ǿ 

     (70,000)           !!          (70,000)

         300                            !
 :   -  -      .
 :                                     .
 :      :                                                    

 

                    !!!                                       !



                        !                                                       *

----------


## Mohamed

:

1-))     
:
/                          /   
 
-----------------------------------------
/                   /   
 
 

        2003
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2-))
 
       ((     ))
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3-))**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4_))
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5-))
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6-))
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7-))
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8-))
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More:

----------

